# Best splitter under $2k



## mking7 (Nov 26, 2011)

Going to pull the trigger on a splitter. Was thinking Huskee 22 ton at TSC but after watching some YouTube videos I'm wanting to go bigger. Most all my wood is fairly knotty oak.  Leaning toward the northern tool 37 ton. Any others I should consider at my price limit. Iron and Oak seem to be out of my budget.


----------



## ourhouse (Nov 26, 2011)

american are good splitters. I just got one.


----------



## Hass (Nov 26, 2011)

I have the huskee 22 ton. Great splitter.
Has the Briggs engine... Damn thing starts on the 2nd pull after sitting for months. People talk bad about them but I love them to death.

The splitter is pretty strong... the wedge can be removed and resharpened... I bet you probably could put a 4 way on it as well. I split mainly softwood this year so I can't talk about how good it is at going through oak. But it rarely ever had to go 2nd stage on the pump except on TERRIBLY crotchy pieces. Never had any problems with getting anything split though. The reason I went with this versus the Huskee 35 ton, is weight (22 ton is difficult enough rolling around the yard)... and I don't think I need the 35 ton. The higher tonnage you get, it seems the slower your cycle time as well. Some folks say cycle time isn't an issue, but when I'm running the 22 ton I can beat the cycle time fairly easy. But I like to move at a pretty quick pace. I think I paid 1199... Then it went on sale 2 weeks later for $1099 :|


----------



## basod (Nov 26, 2011)

Hass said:
			
		

> I have the huskee 22 ton. Great splitter.
> Has the Briggs engine... Damn thing starts on the 2nd pull after sitting for months. People talk bad about them but I love them to death.
> 
> The splitter is pretty strong... the wedge can be removed and resharpened... I bet you probably could put a 4 way on it as well. I split mainly softwood this year so I can't talk about how good it is at going through oak. But it rarely ever had to go 2nd stage on the pump except on TERRIBLY crotchy pieces. Never had any problems with getting anything split though. The reason I went with this versus the Huskee 35 ton, is weight (22 ton is difficult enough rolling around the yard)... and I don't think I need the 35 ton. The higher tonnage you get, it seems the slower your cycle time as well. Some folks say cycle time isn't an issue, but when I'm running the 22 ton I can beat the cycle time fairly easy. But I like to move at a pretty quick pace. I think I paid 1199... Then it went on sale 2 weeks later for $1099 :|


Hass try extending your cyclinder before moving the splitter.  My powerhorse dualsplitter was like this, fighting to get it off and on the trailer ball.  With the cyclinder out weigth is cantilevered over the wheels, way easier to move around by hand.


----------



## Hass (Nov 26, 2011)

BASOD said:
			
		

> Hass try extending your cyclinder before moving the splitter.  My powerhorse dualsplitter was like this, fighting to get it off and on the trailer ball.  With the cyclinder out weigth is cantilevered over the wheels, way easier to move around by hand.



I'll have to try that next time, thanks for the tip. I dreaded having to move it out to the wood pile... I usually ended up moving the wood pile to the splitter instead! :|


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 26, 2011)

Hass said:
			
		

> Some folks say cycle time isn't an issue...


Ja, it's usually the folks that don't have a splitter that say that or the folk trying to justify why they cheaped out.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 26, 2011)

Even a slow splitter is better than NO splitter!

I can split by hand faster than most splitters, but I can't do cord after cord after cord!


----------



## MarkinNC (Nov 26, 2011)

For the money I think the Northern tool with a 4 way wedge is probably the way to go.  The other splitters I have scene in the sub $2k category do not seem like a good value.  I personally won't get any piece of power equipment without a Hinda engine when one is available, and that is a commercial Honda engine as well.  Really the 30 ton should be fine but the cycle time is a little slower.  I would like to know the price of the Super Split and Timber Wolf splitters.


----------



## wkpoor (Nov 27, 2011)

The Huskee/Speeco 22 ton is probably the best bang for your buck in a low cost splitter and will split 99% of any wood. 37 ton will be real slow IMO only makes sense if your using a 4/6way wedge.


----------



## wannabegreener (Nov 27, 2011)

I got the 26 ton iron & oak. I think it was just below your max price.  I got it from buyacehardware with the Subaru engine.  Works great. Had tons of oak and hard maple in the 17+ inch diameter rounds at 20 inches tall.  Took care of all of them.


----------



## mking7 (Nov 27, 2011)

wkpoor said:
			
		

> The Huskee/Speeco 22 ton is probably the best bang for your buck in a low cost splitter and will split 99% of any wood. 37 ton will be real slow IMO only makes sense if your using a 4/6way wedge.



The cycle time is 1 second different (14 vs. 13) so while it's a difference, worth it to me for the extra power.  I'm big on the Honda motor as well.


----------



## tamarack (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm happy with my Troybilt 27 ton after @ 12 cords split.  Its got a Honda engine and has never failed to split anything I fed it.  About 3' fir has been its biggest yet.


----------



## wishlist (Nov 27, 2011)

I have the husky 22 ton.  I'm currently splitting a bunch of large oak (largest around 36") with knots. Not very often will it change speeds. Between my use and the daughters youth group at church , I'm sure its split over 30 cords with no problems. I do wish the wedge was taller to help with the stringy woods. BTW, I think Tsc has them on sale for $999.


----------



## mking7 (Nov 27, 2011)

wannabegreener said:
			
		

> I got the 26 ton iron & oak. I think it was just below your max price.  I got it from buyacehardware with the Subaru engine.  Works great. Had tons of oak and hard maple in the 17+ inch diameter rounds at 20 inches tall.  Took care of all of them.




Thanks. Checked out the site. Free shipping makes this splitter in my range too. It's on my short list.


----------



## btuser (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a hard time buying specific-use tools at retail.  Have you tried Craigslist?  You should be able to get 1/2 way to a processor for that kind of money.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 27, 2011)

mking7 said:
			
		

> wkpoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm one of those jerks who say cycle time is not much of a consideration. But then, maybe I've not seen a slow splitter either. Just remember that it is rare to use the entire cycle! Lots of wood, including oak will split without running the wedge all the way down and most times I don't let the wedge go all the way back up either. If it has a 24" stroke and I'm splitting 16-18" wood, there is no reason to raise the wedge any higher than the wood that will be split. Of course, if you want a break you can let it go all the way up and take a deep breath...

As for tonnage, maybe some need it but our 20 ton has done the job very nicely for over 20 years now and we split a lot of elm too. With the 2-stage pump, if the splitting gets hard it does slow a bit for a second or two but still does the job and is plenty fast for me.


----------



## cwill (Nov 27, 2011)

I use a Husky 35 ton and it will go through about anything.  A20-22 ton would probably be sufficient but the heavier build of the 35 is what i liked about it.


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 27, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> I'm one of those jerks...


Hey, I never called them jerks...
The only thing worse than waiting for the ram to extend is waiting for it to retract.  Having to stay there to hold the lever rather than have it auto return while you get the next round is like driving behind a slowpoke in the fast lane.  You're probably one of those that hold up the checkout line at the grocery digging around for exact change.  Sheeesh!  Life's too short to waste it on waiting.

I really like the short stop mod I did on my 20 ton.  I can lock on the auto-return, go get my next round, and have the wedge within an inch of the wood.  Cycle time counts in my book.


----------



## MofoG23 (Nov 27, 2011)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Backwoods Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Who said anything about holding the lever and waiting for it to retract?  Hit the handle to retract, clear your spot, hit the handle to stop it from being a full retract and load another round.

I know exactly what everyone is talking about and if you are splitting like this, cycle time is not going to make much of a difference if your talking about 2-4 second difference in total cycle time.  Now if you have a unit that is 5-7 seconds and below (total cycle time), then there is going to be a difference in how you split.


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 27, 2011)

MofoG23 said:
			
		

> Who said anything about holding the lever and waiting for it to retract?


The way BWS describes it, he extends the ram just a few inches so by simple deduction, he would have to retract it the same few inches.  Not much time to go get another round in that short a time so may as well just sit there and hold the lever than wear out the detent.  You can't setup the next round at the beam until the wedge is out of the way.

In my case, if I'm fast enough, the short stop kicked out the detent just as I'm about to drop the next round on the beam.  I used to try to get back with the next round JIT and scramble to free one hand to knock the lever off the detent.  More often than not, in the haste, I'd drop a round or stop it short or long.

IMHO, high end splitters should have adjustable auto-return kickout but then high end splitters probably have fast enough cycle time so as to make it a moot point.


----------



## MofoG23 (Nov 27, 2011)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> MofoG23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great idea!  I was thinking about that they other day when splitting.... I wonder if you could retrofit something to make this possible?


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 27, 2011)

Not sure about your Ariens but here's my thread on short stroke modding my MTD.
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/38669/


----------



## MofoG23 (Nov 27, 2011)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Not sure about your Ariens but here's my thread on short stroke modding my MTD.
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/38669/




Awesome!  I assume it still working well for you?


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 27, 2011)

Ja, did that over 2 1/2 years ago and it still puts a smile on my face everytime I use it.  Initially I kicked myself for waiting 5 years to try the mod.


----------



## Axe140 (Nov 28, 2011)

```
[quote=LLigetfa][quote=MofoG23]
IMHO, high end splitters should have adjustable auto-return kickout but then high end splitters probably have fast enough cycle time so as to make it a moot point.[/quote]

How about cylinder stops. Very cheap and can be purchased at TSC or any ag supply stores. They just clip on the cylinder ram.
[url]http://www.tsrparts.com/straw-choppers-cylinder-stops.html[/url]
```


----------



## wkpoor (Nov 28, 2011)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Backwoods Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something we agree on! It amazes me how forward thinking this forum is about stoves and how backward thinking about everything else. I used to think my old reed type chainsaws were so good too.
Well anyway we did a test one time. My splitter against the 22ton speeco (for the record mine uses that beam and ram assembly). I was working alone and 2 guys where working on the speeco. We were taking from the same pile. After an hour my pile of splits working alone was easly 4xs larger. And the cycle time isn't the whole story, its also the fact that my splitter never has to slow down on the second stage. That was a marvelous invention to allows 5hp to do alot of work but it does come at a price. I know everyone will chime in that they rarely see that stage. I'm here to say it comes in more than you might think at least in the 22 ton version. Your ram speed is 14xs slower in second stage which is already painfully slow in my book. The whole reason I repowered my splitter was just what you said about watching that ram retract at a snails pace. And yes short stroking is a good tip and works good in ash and oak. But most of my stuff is big nasty crotches and stuff that just doesn't give up that easily. Some people will only process the nicest looking straight gained wood and they can get by with just a quick crack turn crack turn. But not the wood I have.


----------



## mking7 (Nov 28, 2011)

wkpoor said:
			
		

> LLigetfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You lost me.  What splitter do you have?


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 28, 2011)

mking7 said:
			
		

> Going to pull the trigger on a splitter. Was thinking Huskee 22 ton at TSC but after watching some YouTube videos I'm wanting to go bigger. Most all my wood is fairly knotty oak.  Leaning toward the northern tool 37 ton. Any others I should consider at my price limit. Iron and Oak seem to be out of my budget.



I've been very happy with my SpeeCo 25 ton splitter from Blain's Farm and Fleet.  Got it for $1249.00.  Beefier than some of the others I've seen in the same price point.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 28, 2011)

+1 on the 26-ton Iron & Oak.  Best splitter under $2K.  You'll rarely see the 2nd stage and cycle time is fantastic.

Another rarely mentioned specification that affects return cycle time is the size of the cylinder rod.  Bigger diameter rods will decrease the time it takes to fill the return side of the cylinder.  No trade-off on splittting power either.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 28, 2011)

mking7 said:
			
		

> Going to pull the trigger on a splitter. Was thinking Huskee 22 ton at TSC but after watching some YouTube videos I'm wanting to go bigger. Most all my wood is fairly knotty oak.  Leaning toward the northern tool 37 ton. Any others I should consider at my price limit. Iron and Oak seem to be out of my budget.



Some simple truths . . . folks can debate cycle time, engine type, ram size, vertical vs. horizontal until we're blue in the face . . . but here's some facts.

Fact: I know of no one who has purchased a hydraulic splitter (generally at 22 tons or more) and say they regretted the purchase . . . whether it be a MTD clone, Huskee, Iron and Oak, etc.

OK, that was just one fact . . . but it's pretty much the truth . . . I cannot recall anyone here who has purchased a hydraulic splitter and then decided they wanted to go back to their Fiskars, maul, etc.

What I'm saying here is that I think you'll be pretty happy with whatever you purchase . . . and I suspect that even a 22 ton Huskee will do the job . . . I know the 22-ton MTD that looks a lot like today's Huskee that I borrowed went through some very gnarly looking elm . . . and elm is perhaps one of the worse of the worse when it comes to splitting.


----------



## Got Wood (Nov 28, 2011)

22 Huskee here. It has split everything I have thrown at it and works at a pace plenty fast enough for me. To each his own, for ME - the Huskee was the best deal. 

I will second Jake's comment - you never do hear about someone going back to hand splitting (although I wish I could - went to the hydraulics because I hurt my should splitting by hand).


----------



## lukem (Nov 28, 2011)

I haven't met a round that has stopped my Huskee, and I've gone through some of the nastiest/knottiest stuff out there.  The advantage of the 34 vs. the 22 is you can run a multi-way wedge and it *may* spend less time in the high pressure stage (granny gear).  My splitter can outrun me...and that's fast enough.


----------



## mking7 (Nov 28, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> mking7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a pretty good point.  I tell myself that when I'm standing in Best Buy nitpicking picture quality on HDTV's.  The truth is, any of those TV's is going to look WAY better than the 15 year old 25" tube tv it's replacing.  Just pick one.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 28, 2011)

mking7 said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's OK . . . you're probably like me and a lot of other folks here . . . you like to spend time researching things before you make a purchase . . . hell, I once researched toaster ovens before making the purchase . . . spent two days before plunking down the $30 . . . the nice thing . . . doing so rarely leads me to having buyer's remorse.


----------



## mking7 (Nov 28, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> mking7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, that's me.  I pretty much pretty much obsess on stuff like this.  Anytime I lament that fact my wife reminds me that I'd be obsessing on something regardless so it might as well be whatever the current obsession is......


----------



## MofoG23 (Nov 28, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> mking7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL - glad to know I'm not the only one that researches the smallest items...its amazing what forums are out there for various products / hobby's!


----------



## wkpoor (Nov 28, 2011)

mking7 said:
			
		

> wkpoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a hybrid that uses the Speeco 22 tonner adapted to a 3pt frame and powered by a Prince PTO pump. It gives me alot of flexibilty to operate the splitter like work height and speed and still tow the wagon or trailer behind.


----------



## TMonter (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd vote for saving a bit more and getting a kinetic splitter or Super Split or DR. If you are sold on a hydraulic unit the Iron & Oak brand has been excpetional from all the reviews and personal stories I've read.


----------



## DonNC (Nov 29, 2011)

I researched log splitters for a year now. After reading reviews and comparing specs I came to the decision that I am indecisive. 
Once I reached that conclusion it was easy. I came here and asked those who own log splitters about their machine. Specifically I was trying to determine what size splitter can I buy that I would be able to split the hardest wood I would likely come across. Red oak. The overwhelming response (thank you everyone) was nearly unanimous...get a 20 ton or above.
So this past week I bought a Huskee from TSC. I split some tough stuff this past week. (I benched that fancy European axe a long time ago). And just like you guys said... it only slowed down for the knottiest of logs. I loved waching that head bog down when it hit those could of old large oaks...and then POP...and it then goes right down through it.


Get a 20 ton or above. You will not regret it. The 35 is out of my reach or I would have gotten it just for TtTMT's sake.


----------



## tamarack (Nov 29, 2011)

DonNC said:
			
		

> I researched log splitters for a year now. After reading reviews and comparing specs I came to the decision that I am indecisive.
> Once I reached that conclusion it was easy. I came here and asked those who own log splitters about their machine. Specifically I was trying to determine what size splitter can I buy that I would be able to split the hardest wood I would likely come across. Red oak. The overwhelming response (thank you everyone) was nearly unanimous...get a 20 ton or above.
> So this past week I bought a Huskee from TSC. I split some tough stuff this past week. (I benched that fancy European axe a long time ago). And just like you guys said... it only slowed down for the knottiest of logs. I loved waching that head bog down when it hit those could of old large oaks...and then POP...and it then goes right down through it.
> 
> ...



I'll take that old axe off your hands - I like swinging nice steel.


----------



## NextEndeavor (Nov 29, 2011)

My Northern Tool 30 ton unit is plenty big.  That little Honda is the easiest starting small engine I've ever seen.  A great feature on this one is the auto idle when the ram fully retracts. Cycle time as stated before is a over rated.  Many splits are done when half way into it plus you are only going back 12 inches or so for a 16 inch long split.  Truth is, for splits under a foot in diameter I only run my little Honda at 1/2 throttle for less noise and fuel consumption.  The monster splits in vertical mode take full throttle.  Two speed pump works great too.  Not so sure about the optional four way ram.  It restricts you somewhat on controlling split size.  I like a variety of sizes for different burn choices.  Good luck.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 29, 2011)

Heck, with my 25 ton SpeeCo, I almost always run it between 1/2 and 3/4 throttle.  I rarely run it full throttle - just don't need to.  Saves on the noise and gas, as NextEndeavor mentioned regarding his splitter.


----------



## bpirger (Nov 29, 2011)

I have the 27-ton TroyBuilt from lowes for about 5 years.  It's been great for me, never had anythign I couldn't split.  But, I wouldn't buy it again becuase of the design.  This hasn't come up yet in this thread....but this past summer there was a thread about the failures some of these splitters have had.  They weld directly onto the cylinder mounts to hold the cylinder in the design, i.e. the far end of the cylinder hangs out over the end of the beam.  So when pressing through some of those hard gnarly knots, all the force is being taken by these two welded pieces on the cylinder.

Well, one fellow here has it burst and got a warm fluid bath.  Not good at all.  And just by design, I would avoid it.  I don't know how I missed this....I guess I was gushing over the Honda engine, albeit a GCV model, and TroyBuilt used to be a very good name.....

I will make one more comment too.  I can work faster than this splitter, and I don't think I'm particularly fast.   If you are going to  split considerable amounts of wood, and time matters, then while some say cycle time doesn't matter, I think it does.  Not sure there's a 4-way splitter to be had for $2K, but I know I'd love to have a 4-way.  When I split a large round, say 18" or bigger, I usually let half fall to the ground and split the other half in thirds or maybe quarters.  So the half is sitting on the beam, and in comes the wedge....and then I have to wait for it to go back, and then slide the chunk (about 2 seconds maybe) and then wait for it to come in again.  If the cycle time was half the time, I know I'd be done sooner.  Not twice as soon, but maybe 75% sooner?  So 30 hours of splitting would be 20.  Something like that.   And a 4-way split?  That would just be sweet.  The ability to place a 4-way head on a splitter easily, through available upgrade for example, would be a thought to consider.

If you don't split much, or if you don't mind spending the extra time, then these issues might not matter.  But indeed, I'd not want to go back to the 16 pounds maul exclusively.  Yikes.  Though I might not be so fat either.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm happy with the 5 ton electric unit.  Got it at Lowes for $270.  Like this: http://www.amazon.com/Ton-Electric-WOOD-SPLITTER-Cutter/dp/B001L0WGPK

Works great in all of the wood we have up here.  I have run about 8 cords through in without trouble.


----------



## NextEndeavor (Nov 29, 2011)

I also prefer the design where the entire hydraulic cylinder is supported meaning the push pressure comes from the rear of the cylinder.  I've seen a rental unit fail at the rear on a short beam unit only supported by the front weld.  
Regarding the 4 way splitter, I'm guessing you'd want a bigger engine than my 5 HP Honda.  Although nothing has ever stopped it, a 4 way ram in extremely tough wood might.


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 29, 2011)

Ive been eyeing this one, havent done enough research yet to know if this is the best price.

http://www.logsplittersdirect.com/Great-Northern-Equipment-11571-Log-Splitter/p7373.html


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 30, 2011)

I still prefer my SpeeCo 25 ton hydro splitter.  Here is the description:

SpeeCo's 25 Ton log splitter is equipped with a Briggs & Stratton 1450 engine to deliver maximum splitting force. A global leader in log splitting technology, SpeeCo offers the best features in the industry, making splitting wood quicker, easier and safer!

Including:

Horizontal or vertical splitting
Engineered cylinder connection for increased strength
Engineered solid steel foot piece
Heavy duty hydraulic cylinder producing maximum splitting force
Reinforced stripper plates remove stuck logs
Large hydraulic fill cap
Shielded wedge & channel beam design for safe operation and clean splitting action
Wide log cradle making splitting wood quicker, easier and safer
Only one moving bolt and no shims
Drain plug
Road tires for towing
Compatible with certain accessories

Here are the specs:

Engine: Briggs & Stratton 1450 Series
Pump: Two-Stage 16 gpm
Cylinder: 4-1/2" Diameter x 24" Stroke
Valve: Auto-Return
Max Splitting Force: 25 Tons
Max Log Length: 26"
Cycle Time: 12 Seconds
Wheels: 4.80 x 8" Road Speed
Wedge: 7" High With Spreader Wings
Beam Size: 6" x 9" With Build In Log Cradle
Hydraulic Capacity: 6.5 Gallons
Filter: Spin-On Replaceable
Height: 43" Horizontal
Length: 87"
Width: 50"

I've grown up splitting wood with hydros.  Definitely, I prefer the cradle design of this splitter.  Makes balancing even the largest rounds a non-issue.  And if one goes vertical, then balancing is a moot point.

All this for $1250 on sale.


----------



## mking7 (Nov 30, 2011)

WoodNStuff said:
			
		

> I still prefer my SpeeCo 25 ton hydro splitter.  Here are the specs:
> 
> Engine: Briggs & Stratton 1450 Series
> Pump: Two-Stage 16 gpm
> ...



That looks like a keeper. If I could find that for that price I'd probably go that route.


----------



## mking7 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just because I like closure when I read someone's thread while I'm researching, I finally ordered a splitter.  Went with Iron & Oak 26 ton.  Went back and forth on the Honda vs. Robin and in the end I just have had too much great luck with the Hondas so I spent the extra $$.  I read nothing but great things about the Robin though.  But let's face it, I'd have been more than fine with the Huskee 22ton for half the price.  But I'm happy and looking fwd to it arriving.  I'll post some pics once I get it and have it up and running.


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Jan 20, 2012)

cwill said:
			
		

> I use a Husky 35 ton and it will go through about anything.  A20-22 ton would probably be sufficient but the heavier build of the 35 is what i liked about it.



I have the 35 ton Huskee as well...My only complaint is that it has a small gas tank for the size of the machine. But it starts on the first pull, and I have yet to find anything that will stop it!

I would agree that a 20 or 22 ton would fit the bill of most people. Structurally Seems like its built to last a lifetime?


----------



## hobbyheater (Jan 21, 2012)

mking7 said:
			
		

> Going to pull the trigger on a splitter. Was thinking Huskee 22 ton at TSC but after watching some YouTube videos I'm wanting to go bigger. Most all my wood is fairly knotty oak.  Leaning toward the northern tool 37 ton. Any others I should consider at my price limit. Iron and Oak seem to be out of my budget.



Really enjoy threads on wood splitters. The machine pictured below is thirty years old and on it's second engine, and the hydraulics have been rebuilt once.  Not a brute in splitting force, vane pump, and a 3 1/2" ram. 

In most wood, as in the last two pictures, it does really well. The knotty Sitka spruce was another thing.  That tree took three  days to noodle, split and stack.


----------



## KarlP (Jan 21, 2012)

I think a buyer needs to ask themselves, how many cords to they plan to split and for how many years?

I think the Huskee 22 would be just fine for most recreational splitters heating 1-3 homes. Log splitters are not precision tools.  I have a Harbor Freight 30 ton I got for $8XX 8 years ago.  Its probably split just over 50 cords and run just under 300 hours in that time.  I'll probably give up on splitting wood when the splitter reaches 1500 hours.  As long as the splitter's ability to split outlasts mine that is good enough for me.  If I were going into the firewood business, THEN I'd buy the beefiest fastest splitter I could find. 


Another factor is if you have someone who will split with you?

My current short stroke/autostart/autoreverse device is a Kindergartener with a pair of worktunes.  She is only effective ~20 out of every 30 minutes, but the rest of the time she'll smile at me when dancing or sitting in the shade under the tree and bring me a drink or a cookie when she goes inside.    A short stroke device does save time, but a small fraction of the overall process of cutting, moving, splitting, moving, and stacking.  I do it for the company as much as the time savings.  If you're splitting 50 cords a year worry, about it.  If you split 50 cords every 8 years like me, its probably not important.

I'm confident you'll be happy with the Iron and Oak!


----------



## mywaynow (Jan 21, 2012)

I have the 28 ton Husky with the Honda engine.  I was set on buying the 35 ton but the manager said the 28 was as strong when it came right down to the splitting, would run better, start easier and was 400 less.  Very happy with the choice.  Dealing with a lot of red oak and I love the big stuff.  Hardest thing I have dealt with was an old maple.  It split it, but every piece was an odd chunk and it took so long to get through the round that I left the rest of the pile for someone else to scrounge.  I have broken through every piece that has been on that splitter.


----------



## Kenster (Jan 21, 2012)

Hiram Maxim said:
			
		

> cwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have the Huskee 35, also.  Love it.  I would question your inefficient procedures, though.   If you are going to split vertical, why not have the splitter stationed next to your pile of wood so that you can sit, reach and pull a round over to you, and split it while remaining seated.  If you are going to stand up while splitting easily handled, smaller rounds, why not just split horizontal and eliminate all bending and stooping?  Even if you split horizontal, why not have your splitter stationed at the wood pile instead of constantly having to walk over to the pile and bring back one round at a time?


----------



## G6 at Snook TX (Jan 22, 2012)

I have the 26ton Iron and Oak with the Robin motor, and I have found something that will stop it. I was splitting a large post oak tree. The trunk was about 32-34" diameter. It worked hard that day, as did the people splitting the wood. At the knottiest and densest part, no rot, the tree was green enough to stop it. We had to take another run at it and we broke through. I split most of that in the horizontal and it crushed knot after knot after knot. As I said, it worked hard. 

In fact, I may have overworked it because the valve assembly started to leak. It had an auto return feature--or seemed to-- that would kick the lever out when the ram fully retracted. I called Iron and Oak, it was under warranty, and they sent me a new valve assembly and I will send the defective one back Monday. The new valve does not have the auto-return feature. They were good to deal with on the warranty issue. I would recommend their product. It is a heavy duty dude. Subaru Robin motor is a great motor. 

Make sure it has a cradle and wood de-wedger. Indispensable in my opinion.


----------



## bpirger (Jan 22, 2012)

Hobbyheater....what's the oval on your hat in the picture above?  Really just curious....a bumper?


----------



## hobbyheater (Jan 22, 2012)

bpirger said:
			
		

> Hobbyheater....what's the oval on your hat in the picture above? Really just curious....a bumper?



A bumper would be a really good idea; I'll explain a little farther down. The oval is the coiled cord for the hand held control for the winch.

A bumper would be a good idea :exclaim:  Another hobby I have other than firewood, boilers, chainsaws and wood splitters, is sailing. While out on the boat, as my wife puts it, she has never seen a person with such a knack for getting their feet wound up in a coil of rope like me. Anyway, about 20 years, while on top of the trunk cabin, I got a foot caught in one off these coils and ended up in the galley on my head. I was wearing a Tilley hat and one of the grommets in the hat has left has a nice little round brand-like mark on the top of my bald head. When you asked about the oval, I had to go back and look at the picture thinking a picture had been posted where I was wearing no hat and that brand was visible.:lol:


----------



## bpirger (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Allan:

Ah ha!  I hope you had as much fun with this reply as I did!  I really thought you had something stuck on your hat.....  I thought perhaps with the vertical splitting, one might bang there head enough on something you took matters into your own hands....or on the brim!


----------



## hobbyheater (Jan 23, 2012)

bpirger said:
			
		

> Hi Allan:
> 
> Ah ha!  I hope you had as much fun with this reply as I did!  I really thought you had something stuck on your hat.....  I thought perhaps with the vertical splitting, one might bang there head enough on something you took matters into your own hands....or on the brim!



If you have posted pictures of your "Garn", could you send me the link to see them.  Since joining "Hearth .com" a short while ago, it's like I've been living in a time warp since the early 80s.  There are all the newer boilers and so many different types.  It is all very interesting as well as the wood splitters too.


----------



## CK-1 (Jan 24, 2012)

weatherguy said:
			
		

> Ive been eyeing this one, havent done enough research yet to know if this is the best price.
> 
> http://www.logsplittersdirect.com/Great-Northern-Equipment-11571-Log-Splitter/p7373.html




I glanced the manual of this splitter.  When it comes to splitting big rounds, you will find out its limitations and a sore back to boot.  Seems like you will have to lift the wood on the splitter to split it.   Meaning, I think this is a horizontal splitter only.   Look at the pics and videos in this thread and you will see that other splitters are splitting big rounds in a vertical position.


----------



## mking7 (Jan 24, 2012)

One big advantage to the Huskee at TSC....You get to take it home with you.  I could be weeks getting mine.


----------



## glenng (Jan 26, 2012)

I owned the Northern Tool 37 ton and I had a lot of problems with it. Hydraulic filters exploding twice. Hydraulic tank cracked at axle welds. splitter wedge cross bolt sheered numorous times. Tilt hinge broke and beam fell off ( new hinge design from Northern is supposed to fix this). the 4 way wings are not what their cracked up to be and using them is no good for big rounds and it puts to much stress on the ram.

My co worker owns the 37 ton also and the piston in his hydraulic cylinder separated from its shaft. Welding at a machine shop fixed this  but he was warned it probably will not last forever. 

 I liked the Honda engine very much and I thought the 4 way wedge was a good idea but after i used it for a year and 10 cords I felt it was poorly engineered/built and I was happy to get rid of it.

I use my brothers Iron Oak 22 ton and I like it much better.  Its built a little heavier .I wont be going back to a high tonnage machine.

 20 tons is plenty for me after having owned a 37. I might get an Iron and Oak too.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 26, 2012)

glenng said:
			
		

> I owned the Northern Tool 37 ton and I had a lot of problems with it. Hydraulic filters exploding twice. Hydraulic tank cracked at axle welds. splitter wedge cross bolt sheered numorous times. Tilt hinge broke and beam fell off ( new hinge design from Northern is supposed to fix this). the 4 way wings are not what their cracked up to be and using them is no good for big rounds and it puts to much stress on the ram.
> 
> My co worker owns the 37 ton also and the piston in his hydraulic cylinder separated from its shaft. Welding at a machine shop fixed this  but he was warned it probably will not last forever.
> 
> ...



I & O makes a 20 ton Fast Cycle unit for ya.  8 second cycle time.  Sounds like you might have fun with that!


----------



## weatherguy (Jan 26, 2012)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> glenng said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You talking about this one?

http://www.logsplittersdirect.com/Iron-&-Oak-BHVH2209FC-CAMO-Log-Splitter/p5053.html


----------



## mking7 (Jan 31, 2012)

just got the call from the freight company....splitter will be delivered tomorrow..ready to fire that sucker up!


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 1, 2012)

weatherguy said:
			
		

> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the one!   I see they're marketing it as a 22-ton instead of a 20 ton now.

Better pricing here, linking to the Subaru engine as it's a good deal on price and and excellent engine (Have it on my 26 ton I & O and my pressure washer).

http://www.buyacehardware.com/20-ton-fast-cycle-log-splitter-robin.html

Love the camo option (seen 'em in person, looks great!) I'd actually consider it for $100, lol.


----------



## weatherguy (Feb 1, 2012)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> weatherguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, huge difference in price, Id rather the blue one for that price over the camo.


----------



## mking7 (Feb 1, 2012)

Freight company showed up a little while ago with mine.  I had planned to pick it up at the terminal so I wouldn't have to pay for lift gate service but they offered to throw it on their liftgate truck and bring it out for no additional charge.  Just gotta put it together and go buy some fluid.


----------

